# 2004 Lemond Arrivee



## cheetah (Dec 29, 2004)

Just purchased my Lemond a few days ago. LBS gave me a sweet deal on the bike(it was the last one in the shop) however, I was a bit skiddish on purchasing it because I haven't seen much in the way of reviews for the bike. However, for the price I couldn't resist the Titanium frame what a sweet ride! I can't wait until the weather warms up so I can rack up some miles on it. Has anyone have any good or bad expierences with this bike?


----------



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

I have the 2004 Arrivee in a 55 and have around 600 miles on it mostly rollers because of the weather this time of year. Everything so far has been great. The bike rides better than the Lemond 853 that I replaced it with. I think this is my 6th Lemond. Smoother ride and stiffer bottom bracket because of the bigger down tube. Lemond says the frame weighs 3.1 pds for a 55cm. The welds look ok but not as good as a Moots. Fork rides great and probably won't replace it. I did have the dealer switch out the 105 bottom bracket and front derailer for all ultegra and switched the wheels from select to bontrager racelite. I also switched out the seatpost because it is ugly (197 grams) to a Thomson setback masterpeice (153 grams) and changed out the bars and stem to Easton EA 70 OS and carbon bars. The TTT stem is light but the angle was to low for my back and the bars had a angle that I didn't like. I am going to switch out the headset to Chris King because everytime I hit a big bump I can feel the headset moving around. Feels like bearings. Seems the manufactors always cut costs when it comes to headsets. THe stock tires ride ok and corner ok (Bontrager RaceLites) I will switch to Michelins when these wear out. The chains stays are kind of tight and the Bontrager RaceLites 25x700 tires sometimes rub against them. I will switch them out for 23 x 700.
As for not seeing many reviews that is because they didn't make many of them. They didn't sell well, I think it was pricing. This was the last year for this bike. Only two years for this model run. I think the bike was great but the pricing was to high for what you got. If If they kept the pricing around $1850.00 they could have sold alot of these. But $2500.00 was to much and the 2003's where even more $2750.00. Ti has kind of slowed down in the bicycle industry because of a few reasons. One is that carbon is taking over because of the cost. Carbon is so cheap to make and the markup is hughed. Ti costs more to build and pricing keeps going up for metal because of Chinas high demand for products and cars. This makes bicycle makers look for other ways to make money, after all they are in the business to make money. So no more full Ti bikes from Lemond.


----------



## cheetah (Dec 29, 2004)

Lemondpoprad said:


> I have the 2004 Arrivee in a 55 and have around 600 miles on it mostly rollers because of the weather this time of year. Everything so far has been great. The bike rides better than the Lemond 853 that I replaced it with. I think this is my 6th Lemond. Smoother ride and stiffer bottom bracket because of the bigger down tube. Lemond says the frame weighs 3.1 pds for a 55cm. The welds look ok but not as good as a Moots. Fork rides great and probably won't replace it. I did have the dealer switch out the 105 bottom bracket and front derailer for all ultegra and switched the wheels from select to bontrager racelite. I also switched out the seatpost because it is ugly (197 grams) to a Thomson setback masterpeice (153 grams) and changed out the bars and stem to Easton EA 70 OS and carbon bars. The TTT stem is light but the angle was to low for my back and the bars had a angle that I didn't like. I am going to switch out the headset to Chris King because everytime I hit a big bump I can feel the headset moving around. Feels like bearings. Seems the manufactors always cut costs when it comes to headsets. THe stock tires ride ok and corner ok (Bontrager RaceLites) I will switch to Michelins when these wear out. The chains stays are kind of tight and the Bontrager RaceLites 25x700 tires sometimes rub against them. I will switch them out for 23 x 700.
> As for not seeing many reviews that is because they didn't make many of them. They didn't sell well, I think it was pricing. This was the last year for this bike. Only two years for this model run. I think the bike was great but the pricing was to high for what you got. If If they kept the pricing around $1850.00 they could have sold alot of these. But $2500.00 was to much and the 2003's where even more $2750.00. Ti has kind of slowed down in the bicycle industry because of a few reasons. One is that carbon is taking over because of the cost. Carbon is so cheap to make and the markup is hughed. Ti costs more to build and pricing keeps going up for metal because of Chinas high demand for products and cars. This makes bicycle makers look for other ways to make money, after all they are in the business to make money. So no more full Ti bikes from Lemond.



Hey thanks for the info Lemondpoprad. I have a 57 and also plan to upgrade the bottom bracket to Ultegra as well change out the bars to Easton EC90 Equipe Composite Carbon and carbon stem. My LBS has marked down the price of the remaining set of Bontrager Race X Lites in his shop so I may get them as a after Christmas gift. Although I've been seriously looking at the Mavic Kysrium SL's on ebay. I think they would really make the bike look awesome not to mention that they're light weight too.

Since they don't make the Arrive anymore I kinda feel special that we are the owners of a limited edition bike (even though they didn't sell well). : 0 )

Again thanks for the info and I'm sure I will enjoy this bike for years to come.


----------

